# Can you take a Joke?



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Most of you are probably going to say "Depends on my mood" but I can't take a joke too well even if I'm in a good mood. It'll just ruin my mood. I hate that I'm like this cause I read a lot online that people dislike those that're 'too serious' & can't take a joke. I think the reason why I can't is because I was bullied a lot. People were always joking with me in harsh ways so I've gotten to where now I can't stand being joked with. Its like a threat in disguise to me.

*Example: *

Today at work, a bald guy was asking could he get a haircut from me. I was too occupied with my own thoughts at the time & my SA started to kick in so I fell for the joke by telling him that I'm just a mascot & he drove off laughing. That really got to me cause Girls at my workplace are always having flowers, chocolates, love notes, etc being sent to them & guys flirt with them a lot. All guys ever do to me is joke around. JOKE JOKE JOKE. I'm sick of joking around. I'm not laughing. Maybe I'm just too bitter but whatever.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I can relate, sometimes I'll be make some innocuous comment or in actuality a boring story, then this person will say, "Cool story bro" (out loud and in real life). Well, jeez, way to rub salt on the wound.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Most def, If I can't find humor in a situation then I'm lost, in turn, if I can't take a joke, I'm at a loss. If I'm in a bad mood, it helps derail the feelings I'm displaying. If I'm in a good mood, If puts a step in my walk. I love laughter.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I hate "jokes" intended to trick people. I often don't recognize them and then I just feel like I look stupid. Other types of joking around can be fine.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm never really sure if people are actually trying to get me to laugh or if they're subtly making fun of me. So...it's hard to say. I can take a joke if it's someone I'm close to and something that I'm not particularly sensitive about. But can't really deal with just random people making jokes because I have no idea what their intent is.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

I can take a joke...if its absolutely nothing about me :/


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I like joking around with my friends but don't like it when they start joking around about me back. Plus my step dad jokes with me too much & I get agitated after a while. I TRY to take jokes & laugh about them but inside I'm feeling like I've just been secretly made fun of like "What was the origin of that joke?".


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

No, I can't take a joke. It almost always puts me in a bad mood for the rest of the time that I'm with the person who said it. I'm too sensitive sometimes.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I couldn't "tell a joke" if my life depended on it. I've never been a joke-teller so I'm used to it though I guess.

Edit: Oh it says "take a joke"? Fail :flush. Yes I can take a joke, as long as it isn't rude or overly-perverted (jokes like that just make me uncomfortable sometimes)


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't just take them, I make them.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i usually can. i was like that too. i used to be so sensitive to things like that especially when i was little. it doesn't bother me too much anymore. i still am sensitive, but not like that. i think it's allowed me to have a self-deprecating sense of humor. i love laughing at myself. i think also me watching really offensive humorous things like south park helped me in a way.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can take a joke, as long as I don't find it offensive.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

As long as I get even with them.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Depends on the joke I suppose


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

**** you, i can.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

It really depends as sometimes I have the best sense of humor you could find in a person, but then there are times when I cannot handle being poked fun at or being the butt of a joke. And during times like this it gets me mad, so when it comes to humor at times I can and other times I can't take a joke, it depends.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

It depends on a number of variables for me: my mood, my relationship with the person making the joke and the joke itself.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

If it's a close friend, yes. Otherwise, nope.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

why is it bald guys always think bald jokes are funny.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> **** you, i can.


Hey now. They're others that can't. Be nice.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

jon 29 uk said:


> why is it bald guys always think bald jokes are funny.


Heck if I know... :|


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, as along as it doesn't hit me in a particularly weak spot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah. There's a lot about me that's easy to make fun of so I'm quite used to it. I'm a good sport, but watch your back because two can play!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Depends if it's a good joke or a stupid joke.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

Not really. For the most part I tend to see jokes about me as people taking shots at me.


----------



## losinitlol (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, depends on the joke really.

I'm not really into sexist, racist, hating on gay people jokes...


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I feel like I can take a joke about most anything except my weight and jokes that are particularly mean, but for instance, my family jokes about my height and bad eyesight all the time and that doesn't bother me. The height jokes are kinda funny actually.. and yeah, I need a chair to reach all of the cupboards in this house. :lol


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

*takes joke*


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Depends on my mood. Usually yes. And I can get pretty witty and bite back pretty hard.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

No, I'm really humorless..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It depends on what mood I'm in when someone's joking with me. If the joke is offensive, sometimes I don't mind but other times I do when I feel really down. Most of the time, I can take a joke. I love to laugh.


----------



## Shoelaces (Dec 30, 2011)

losinitlol said:


> Yeah, depends on the joke really.
> 
> I'm not really into sexist, racist, hating on gay people jokes...


Agreed. I mean personally I find that someone in an easier situation making a joke of someone in a more difficult one is just being jaded and indifferent, e.g. a man making a sexist joke about women, a white person making a joke about black people or a straight person mockingly implying that being a metrosexual man means that you are gay, is insensitive and makes me wonder whether you really mean it. I mean everything is fair game in my mind but you should know your audience, and often making fun of a serious issue to the victims is cold and insensitive.

Hurtful sarcasm is often not funny to me, or making jokes on another person's expense unless we're friends and I know they mean nothing by it.


----------



## roylee1970 (Dec 11, 2011)

I love the bald guy already and I have not even met him. He would have made my day.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

depends on my very unstable mood


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

try me


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> No, I'm really humorless..


At least I'm not the only one. :?


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

roylee1970 said:


> I love the bald guy already and I have not even met him. He would have made my day.


Get a job where I work then. You'll have a crapload of them coming in daily with their wives, kids or just by their-selves to crack a joke. :|


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I can be bad at detecting jokes. I'll either laugh at something meant to be serious or not react to what's supposed to be funny.


----------



## Aaron0 (Feb 7, 2012)

I work really well off of jokes and people comments. A guy I used to work all the time would just say stuff to me to hear my reactions.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I can, but it depends on the situation and the form of joke. And if it isn't made by some stranger whom I just happened to meet too. =_=


----------

